# neon glowing bottom board



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

hey im trying to figure out what boards have th bottom thatt glow the neon color like GHOST BOARD - World Famous Skateboards, Snowboards, Apparel ghost boards. can someone help me figure it out.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Great. That is the last thing a bunch of rich white kids, in the woods, on the side of the mountain trying to be ghetto need: neon lighting under their pimped out Honda Civic, er, I mean Rome Artifact.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

seems spam-ish to me. any bright colored base with have that effect.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

i remember seeing wax a few years ago that advertised leaving a glowing green trail.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

yso said:


> seems spam-ish to me. any bright colored base with have that effect.


Spam? 

12345


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> Spam?
> 
> 12345


as in advertising. if not, i take it back.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I know the Forum Youngblood Team board glows in the dark...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

My 5150 stroke has a green bottom.. I didn't know it would be as bright as it is in real life... it's like a 6ft highlighter...


Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

forum youngblood boards are exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

This whole concept is stupid to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep I went to Pep Boys and bought one of those ricer neon kits. I epoxied the neon tubes to the top of my board and attached the battery pack to my Bindings. While I was at it, I fabricated a huge wing that I glued to the back of my board. And by huge I mean it comes up to my hip level. I laced the board with stickers which now makes it go faster and I tried sanding down a few layers from the top sheet to give it a more slammed to the ground look and lower profile. I also attached those neon windshield sprayers to the top of my helmet. I'm stylish now on the mountain!

HAHA...YES I'M JUST TEASING!

I've actually seen a couple of those forums boards on the mountain during night boarding. It does look kind of cool from above (when riding the lifts). But whatever makes them happy is fine with me...it's all about the ride in my opinion (graphics come 2nd to me).


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

Would you rather be tearing the mountain up on some trash rental or falling on your ass but riding a pimp board? It's all about the rider, not the ride...

Then again, why not have the best of both worlds...whatever fits your style is your business and don't let anybody else tell you otherwise...they're the same people that criticize anybody who rides Burton just because it's Burton...

Although, I bet the guy at your local snowboard shop has never been asked, "does this thing come with fog lights? Will 12" woofers fit in that helmet?"


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

On a packed mountain a 6ft green board sticking out of the snow is a hell of alot easier to find as opposed to say... a black one... Other than that it just happens to be bright... it was on sale...wide... and I was in a bind...


Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

haha i just thought they were sick cause i saw few kids with other day at mountain, and glow was awesome looking


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

as awesome as a dog on a surf board?

YouTube - Dogs that Surf

or as sick as a dog on a skate board?

YouTube - Skateboarding Dog

Couldnt find any of a dog on a snowboard...but I'm sure there has got to be one out there somewhere...


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

haha, i see that dog near the beach. big dog.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

mabye not as awesome as the dog but their cool


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah... I have seen a lot of Forum boards out at the hill that have such a bright neon bottom that it looks like they glow... I'd check them out.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

the only forum that glows is the youngblood team, but thats only green 1, like i saw kids with green and a red or orange one


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

i cant tell if reg youngblood glows 2,,,,, k2 afterblack does 2 i think glow in dark


----------

